# i have a theory, ENFP-INFJ/ ENFJ-INFP



## northernsky

I'm INFP and I have a really good friend who's an ENFJ. She's always there for me and brings out the best in me and really knows how to support me. Likewise I can tell when she's feeling anxious and am there for her. I also have ENFP friends who I get on really well with but I find she is more reliable (could be the J?) and sticks to her plans a lot more.


----------



## myosotis

Interesting. I didn't know INFJs and ENFPs have same functions except opposite. That is supposedly very complimentary? No wonder my best friend is an ENFP. I love her to bits even though our morals are very different. :happy:


----------



## Arinn

Well has anyone ever thought that maybe mbti theory isn't correct? It's strange when Ne is supposed to compliment Ni or Fe complementing Fi. They're completely different functions/different approaches to same problems. What if INFP actually had Ni/Fe and got along well with an ENFJ Fe/Ni? Then that would make more sense cognitive functions wise. You know MBTI isn't the only theory out there, has anyone checked out socionics ? Their theory says that the functions of an mbti INFP is that of an INFJ.


----------



## Tridentus

that is the most illogical paragraph i've read in some time.
if an INFP had Ni-Fe they WOULD be an INFJ.. and the other functions would naturally follow as the pattern of cognitive functions naturally must. and socionics INFJs ARE INFPs, they just switched the names that's it.

and Ne Ni aren't completely different functions because they focus on similar things, they just have a different approach.
also i don't understand how you are being relevant to the thread.

also it's a personal belief that cognitive functions are easily measurable and distinguishable. i feel i can detect them individually around me all the time.


----------



## Skios

My personal experiences tend to confirm this theory. My best friend is an ENFP, and despite some minor differences, we're about as close as you can get. I think I've seen similar claims made in other places as well.


----------



## xEmilyx

I'm an INFJ and I think ENFP's are more my taste. I usually meet ENFP girls more than ENFP guys though. But their fun relationships, I really like them.


----------



## Razvan

xEmilyx said:


> I'm an INFJ and I think ENFP's are more my taste. I usually meet ENFP girls more than ENFP guys though. But their fun relationships, I really like them.


You know it's funny, I don't really know any ENFP male either, but I do know a few ENFP females...


----------



## Travail

In response to a super old thread:
I'm an ENFP (borderline INFP). I dated an INFJ for over two years and it was absolutely beautiful. I protected and adored her delicate introversion and she admired my extroversion and excitement. Unfortunately we had a few insecurities built upon unintentional circumstance that damaged both our ability to trust, but that didn't change the fact that I've never known someone so willing to work with me to understand and communicate, despite our speaking a different language almost constantly. When we ended the relationship, it was very loving and sad. If given the chance someday, I'd go back to her without the insecurities and know without a doubt the relationship would thrive until death do us part. 

Today I'm successfully dating another ENFP. Our ability to play off one another is superior to anything I've ever known. In some MB cases, dating one's self is disastrous. In our case, it's phenomenal. We've noticed the obvious familial differences (and her past relationship scars) and worked through much of it. I see our strengths as bonding at the soul, deep and satisfying. Our weaknesses can be an issue, but we're both highly aware of them and have set each other to the task of leading each individual weakness so we aren't both failing.


----------



## TrailMix

I like ENFPs. My best friend from high school was an ENFP. 

I tend to have issues with INFPs though. We tend to get on each other's nerves. 

I dont know why, but the ENFP/INFJ combo seems to complement each other, but the INFP/INFJ combo has always, in my experience, strongly contradicted the other

I guess it may have to do with Ne and Ni playing nicely and Fi and Fe supporting in the background don't have too many issues. But when Ni/Fe is directly faced with a strong Fi leading, it wants to go into "LET ME SHOW YOU THE ONE TRUE PATH" mode and Fi wants to do its own thing and they don't really understand each other.


----------



## strawberryLola

Travail said:


> In response to a super old thread:
> I'm an ENFP (borderline INFP). I dated an INFJ for over two years and it was absolutely beautiful. I protected and adored her delicate introversion and she admired my extroversion and excitement. Unfortunately we had a few insecurities built upon unintentional circumstance that damaged both our ability to trust, but that didn't change the fact that I've never known someone so willing to work with me to understand and communicate, despite our speaking a different language almost constantly. When we ended the relationship, it was very loving and sad. If given the chance someday, I'd go back to her without the insecurities and know without a doubt the relationship would thrive until death do us part.
> 
> Today I'm successfully dating another ENFP. Our ability to play off one another is superior to anything I've ever known. In some MB cases, dating one's self is disastrous. In our case, it's phenomenal. We've noticed the obvious familial differences (and her past relationship scars) and worked through much of it. I see our strengths as bonding at the soul, deep and satisfying. Our weaknesses can be an issue, but we're both highly aware of them and have set each other to the task of leading each individual weakness so we aren't both failing.


I also dated an INFJ and subsequently maintained a purely platonic friendship for 10 years until... well you can kinda guess, and the road had to stop.

I also dated an ENFP. The connection was...no words can describe.. a nice warm fuzzy feeling like returning home only to not know how comforting home really is until you experience it, a _happy familiar place. _This is not to say all ENFP-ENFP relationships will be the same, since we all are so dynamic as individuals, and we all come from different walks of life (growing up experiences).


----------



## bigstupidgrin

I'm married to an ENFJ. Her Fe feels genuine, and she respects my Fi-eccentricities. We now work in the same field so the intuition is great for collaborating.


----------



## Lakigigar

Good theory, but not practical in reality.

I think ENFJ's females are the last ones to fall in love with INFP males. Especially from my viewpoint. They are also extravert and take a lot of initiative. I don't think that will match easily with an INFP.


----------



## Laeona

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> So, what are you people suggesting? That we remain in our own temperaments? Why do that? The sensors can have each other. Then you NF's can have each other, Then we NT's have a major problem. We have very little natural compassion or warmth to us. Would you deny the world your gift of love? An unfilfiled NT gives the world but one gift: hate.
> 
> Do you not love your NT's? Do you not love your SP's? Do you not love your SJ's? There are few NF's in the world, and there is so much hate and destruction in the world. If you remain cloistered together, then you do not help the world because you guys are natural do-gooders. You stop wars, solve famines, orchestrate relief, provide vaccines, staff hospitals, and other things that humanity couldn't live without.
> 
> P.S.: I love my NF's and I really hate the idea that you hypocritically prefer to stay with your own kind contrary to your proclaimed love and availability to everyone.


Somebody needs some love  *hugs* We won't leave you in the dark, NT


----------



## nichya

I have only read the first post but here are my two cents, might as well be or not, but I see a valid point

According to Jung extroversion and introversion -is- the biggest difference between two people no matter what their types, dominant functions are. Let that sink for a moment. So the sister types is a big no.

According to Jung again, an extroverts id is the same as their ego, what you see is what you get however for an introvert the ego is not the same as id. Say for an INFP, the ego is Fi and the id is Ni, an INFP is fluent and improved in both functions however uses ego consciously but the id unconsciously. So this naturally makes them in a way closer to the INFJ with the Ni ego and Fi id. They are said to complement each other as opposed to their extroverted so called MBTI matches, which are the contrasts. Also see new works of Dario and Gulenko on brain function activity to support this, and it makes great deal of sense in socionics.

So what you could suggest is that actually for introverts at least your claim makes sense but there is still a difference of consciousness / unconsciousness.

I don't find ENFJs to be the best match for an INFP though, not at all. In "theory" maybe, not at all in practice.


----------



## aquasoul

honestly no, I really have a hard time with feeler judgers as a whole for some reason so I have a hard time connecting with INFJs. The closer the type to my own the easier to understand and get along with them, sorta like NPs> SPs> TJs> FJs. So my preference for functions goes a little like Ne+Fi > Ne+Ti/Se+Fi > Se+Ti/Si+Te/Ni+Te > Si+Fe/Ni+Fe


----------

